

Olap4j: A New Open Standard For Analytics? - julianhyde
http://drdobbs.com/java/229401533

======
tom_b
The first open standard for multi-dimensional cube analysis is SQL.

For those interested, the link to Dr. Dobb's is shockingly poor. Check out the
official site:

<http://www.olap4j.org/>

